# Some pens SDB777 made for me....pics inside!!!



## nick 55 (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish I was talented enough and had the tooling necessary to make pens myself, but alas, I don't. I saw some of Scott's work on here and at Penturners.org, and I decided to PM him to discuss making some pens as a gift for my wife. I am so glad I did as he sent me these images today as a teaser. No, I don't have them in hand yet, but I can't wait! We had discussed different kinds of wood and he referred me to a couple places that had some good pics of some more exotic woods than I see around here in Illinois. I bought some blanks(pretty much without clearing them with him) and sent them on down.

The first is a Black Maple burl, the second is an Amboyna burl, both are finished in a high gloss CA finish, and are installed onto Sterling Sedona rollerball systems. I hope that you folks like them as much as I do!

Great job, Scott!















Nick


----------



## nick 55 (Mar 17, 2012)

*More pics!!!*

I had too many pics to put up in one post.














Here's the Amboyna Burl pen!

Nick


View attachment 229398
View attachment 229399
View attachment 229400


----------



## forestgreen (Mar 21, 2012)

These are really stunning, I love the look and possibilities of custom made pens. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 23, 2012)

he does nice work.


----------



## nick 55 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, well, I guess Scott should be saying thanks. I can't wait for these to show up at my house!

Nick


----------

